# flipping heck jo have u gone mr muscle mad ?



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

strange without jo about !
i think she's got mr muscle fever 
bless bet she's like a kid at xmas with the new move and all that. sounded happy about it last night. come on jo the place is falling apart without you.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> strange without jo about !
> i think she's got mr muscle fever
> bless bet she's like a kid at xmas with the new move and all that. sounded happy about it last night. come on jo the place is falling apart without you.


Aye, there's a million & one things to do when you've got an impending move eh.

Me & Mrs Doggy got past that one by buying a place just round the corner from where we are now.......I can do the whole move with a wheelbarrow .......... sorted!


Doggy


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, there's a million & one things to do when you've got an impending move eh.
> 
> Me & Mrs Doggy got past that one by buying a place just round the corner from where we are now.......I can do the whole move with a wheelbarrow .......... sorted!
> 
> ...


quick let's get some swearing in while she's got the mr muscle bug


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Aye, there's a million & one things to do when you've got an impending move eh.
> 
> Me & Mrs Doggy got past that one by buying a place just round the corner from where we are now.......I can do the whole move with a wheelbarrow .......... sorted!
> 
> ...


I once moved 3 doors up - much easier to move countries with a huge container than carry bits & pieces up the road!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I once moved 3 doors up - much easier to move countries with a huge container than carry bits & pieces up the road!


im like that the road we live on we have had 3 house's on it in 9 year. next time its spain for me though :clap2: sod gb its done for in my eye's crime attitude of kids today mp's goverment in genral the list go's on and on for me  used to be a great country not no more im afraid. and then there's the small matter of were's are summers gone ?


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> quick let's get some swearing in while she's got the mr muscle bug


Yeah, lets ....er........... bum!.............tit!............right, your go 



Doggy


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

owdoggy said:


> Yeah, lets ....er........... bum!.............tit!............right, your go
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy




You naughty, naughty boys!!:nono:

Bend over whilst I look for the cane..::moony:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> You naughty, naughty boys!!:nono:
> 
> Bend over whilst I look for the cane..::moony:


only if u have your stocking on and see through nik nik's
fu*k tw*t ar*e see i can't stop myself now


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> only if u have your stocking on and see through nik nik's
> fu*k tw*t ar*e see i can't stop myself now


Huh....while the cat's away.....

Down boy :whip::whip:. :director: : Jo, Sue, straighten your men out


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Chica said:


> Huh....while the cat's away.....
> 
> Down boy :whip::whip:. :director: : Jo, Sue, straighten your men out


i blame chucky coming out on me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm back!!!! Bloody hell that house was filthy!! It has a bit of a sad history which I wont bore you with, but the last tenants were in there illegally and used the upstairs as a Cannabis farm!!!!! So there was mud, grime, flower pot stains, water, marks ... not to mention, as I say these people were squatting, so really didnt have any respect. The kitchen was unbelievable, now I have a very strong constitution, I can even clean up vomit without flinching, but OMG that fridge AAAAAGGGHHHH 

Now you lot behave LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm back!!!! Bloody hell that house was filthy!! It has a bit of a sad history which I wont bore you with, but the last tenants were in there illegally and used the upstairs as a Cannabis farm!!!!! So there was mud, grime, flower pot stains, water, marks ... not to mention, as I say these people were squatting, so really didnt have any respect. The kitchen was unbelievable, now I have a very strong constitution, I can even clean up vomit without flinching, but OMG that fridge AAAAAGGGHHHH
> 
> Now you lot behave LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


great jo will be out her head on weed now  come on let's run wild everyone she won't no her shift key from the @ key lol
the fridge  i don't wana no jo to much information me thinks


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> strange without jo about !
> i think she's got mr muscle fever
> bless bet she's like a kid at xmas with the new move and all that. sounded happy about it last night. come on jo the place is falling apart without you.


Well thanks for the vote of confidence JK!

Sue


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> Well thanks for the vote of confidence JK!
> 
> Sue


not intended to offend u sue foot well and truely in it again


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> not intended to offend u sue foot well and truely in it again


no offence taken  I was just feeling sad that you thought I couldnt do my Mod job!! I do try my best you know !!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Suenneil said:


> no offence taken  I was just feeling sad that you thought I couldnt do my Mod job!! I do try my best you know !!


Well I for one wouldnt be without you on here Sue, It was horrible the other week when you were away!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Suenneil said:


> no offence taken  I was just feeling sad that you thought I couldnt do my Mod job!! I do try my best you know !!


your a good mod not the sort that wears parka's and ride round on vespa's i add


----------

